# Some pics of my acoustic screen treatment



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are some pics of my acoustic screen setup and treatment. I made a 14" box for my screen to bring it closer to the front row and to allow easier placement of the speaker and to create less surface space on the cabinet just below the screen. I didn't want a huge wooden cabinet reflecting off of the screen, so I built the cabinet into the wall, built the screen out and it seemed to work well. The cabinet is acually about 35 inches deep, but you only see about 6 inches of top platform directly under the screen. 
I used 3 lb/cf insulation. Cost as $8.00 for a 2x4 sheet. I will use some to create some bass traps as well. It was very easy to install and just slid into place. I did run some string across the front, just in case, but I really didn't need it. I then covered it all in a cheap, black fabric to avoid reflections. Sounds great and the image is wonderful. I will try to run some frequency responses later. 
Matteo

P.S. I will try to add pics later. I apparently do not have the correct token to upload pics.


----------

